# Colnago EPS



## optimieron

Hi All,

As ridden by Erik Zabel in the TdF, this is the EPS - new model that will be arriving in the fall. The paint scheme is gorgeous - see pic. Thanks to Brian Palmer of the www.thewashingmachinepost.net for the passing the photo on.

Michael


----------



## eff_dee

cyclingnews says:

The new EPS closely resembles the current Extreme-C in appearance with its round carbon tubing and carbon lugs but apparently surpasses even the Extreme Power in its quest for ultimate rigidity. *The oversized down tube maintains a constant oversized diameter throughout its length while the top tube now flares even bigger as it approaches the head tube; both are internally reinforced via Colnago's 3PRS system. The giant chain stays uses Colnago's familiar 'leaf'-shaped profile.That head tube also now houses a tapered-and-oversized 1 1/8"-to-1 1/4" steerer tube on a brand-new fork. As on the recently introduced CX-1, the new EPS also makes use of a semi-integrated headset.*


----------



## thedips

i am highly considering this color option for my new colnago.... now who do i wanna go with SARONNI? or ZABEL? hmmmm


----------



## Cyclingisalive

approx. 200 grams lighter than the EXT P.....U will look good on this Colnago! Price?? Any ideas?


----------



## fabsroman

I'm not a big fan of the Saronni scheme in blue for Zabel, but who knows, maybe it will grow on me in 20 years. I didn't like the Saronni scheme 20 years ago, but now I love it.

If this frame comes in a decent color scheme, I might just have to forego the C50 in ST01 for this frame. The CX-1 looks good at sub 1kg, but none of the 3 paint schemes it is offered in really catch my attention.


----------



## Cyclingisalive

When you see the white CX-1 up and close...it looks amazing. I did not like it before I saw it....


----------



## steiger1




----------



## fabsroman

Does anybody know what bars are on that bike? That also looks like the new Campy 11 speed stuff.


----------



## steiger1

www.colnago.com 2009 is online.


----------



## eff_dee

Why bother having both the Extreme Power and EPS?


----------



## Cyclingisalive

two different Colnago's..that is why you need both...


----------



## Eric_H

*Hold your breath and sit down for this one!*

A friend of mine rep's Colnago in these parts and he attended the recent sales meeting in Lake Tahoe. Unless I heard him wrong, the suggested retail price for the EPS frame/fork/HS is $6500.


----------



## fabsroman

Just in case somebody doesn't want something as stiff as the EPS but not as compliant as the C50. Exactly who that is, I have no idea. Maybe the EPS is for people weighing 250, the Extreme Power for 200, and the C50 for 150. Who knows.


----------



## fabsroman

The good thing about the 2009 catalog is that I don't like a single paint scheme, so I won't be buying any of them. The bad news is that I now need to buy the C50 in ST01 immediately before I cannot get it anywhere other than Maestro.

As far as $6,500 for a frame is concerned, that isn't going to happen for me any time soon. I thought $4,000 was a lot, but $6,500 is utterly nuts.


----------



## thedips

dontforget 3000+ components 2000+ wheels... etc...


----------



## KennyG

fabsroman said:


> The good thing about the 2009 catalog is that I don't like a single paint scheme, so I won't be buying any of them. The bad news is that I now need to buy the C50 in ST01 immediately before I cannot get it anywhere other than Maestro.
> 
> As far as $6,500 for a frame is concerned, that isn't going to happen for me any time soon. I thought $4,000 was a lot, but $6,500 is utterly nuts.


I totally agree with everything you are saying. ST01 is the Ultimate color for a Colnago! The STIT from 2007 is similar, but a little too busy for me. I have been waiting to see the new paint options before replacing my 2004 C50. I have decidid to go with an EC rather than a new C50. I want something a little lighter and stiffer and my smaller body size and lack of sprinter's power rules out the need for an EP. It appears that there have been no changes to the EC other than paint for 2009, and the EPS is going to be too pricey to justify getting over the EC (especially if made in Asia). My search for a 54cm EC in ST01 begins!


----------



## Cyclingisalive

I was at "my" bike shop while they had the 2009 Colnago presentation...the EC, C50, EPS, Master X Light, EP are all made in Italy - a 100% guarantee! when you see the EPS...NO WAY that frames is made in Asia!


----------



## fabsroman

What exactly does "made" in Italy mean for those frames?


----------



## BikeNerd2453

fabsroman said:


> What exactly does "made" in Italy mean for those frames?


It means that they are built in Colnago's factory in Cambiago, and painted at Colnago's paint facility in Italy.
Made In Italy.


----------



## eff_dee

I think someone mentioned that the molds for the CX-1 are made in Italy and shipped off to the overseas factory. Makes sense I guess.

So the sticker should read..."Made mostly in Italy, but carbon lay up in Taiwan"


----------



## Cyclingisalive

That they are made in Mr. Colnago's basement as the C50, Extreme P & C, Master X Light, Dream HX.


----------



## De Rosa UD

EPS: totally made in Italy
CX-1: made in Asia, finally assembled and painted in Italy

Nothin' difficult about that, hm!?

EP, EC,C50, Master X Light are also totally made in Italy. Don't know about the new Cross Prestige.


----------



## bikephil

*Colnago EPS for under $5000*

Hello-I can get these for under $5000 shipped in the USA. If interested, please let me know!
Thanks.


----------



## stoked

I could get them too from bellatisport.com. It sounds like a bargain for EPS at around $3840 (1 USD=1.18 swiss francs) plus 3.9% import tax and $140 or less shipping compared to ridiculous US price $6500. I still think it is too expensive for a bike frame. What is really going on with these frame costs? Is there really still that much demand from other industries that use carbon in this worldwide recession?


----------



## fabsroman

He just put those Colnagos back on the website. They haven't been there for around 6 weeks. My C50 shipped from him last Thursday and I am hoping to get it tomorrow. So far, before duty it cost me $3,275 US. Duty will probably be $150 to $160. Still a lot better than anything I could find in the US.

Just like almost anything else, once a price has been raised because the cost of raw materials went up, the price will not be lowered even if the cost of raw materials decreases as long as the demand is still high at the higher price of the frame. So, for Colnago frame prices to come down, it means that demand for the frames will have to come down. In a worldwide economic recession, that just might happen. I know this is my last Colnago for a couple years or more unless we hit the lottery.

I'll be the guy living vicariously through everybody else's new frame and Campy 11 speed groupo purchases.


----------



## corky

Fabs,

have you received your C50 yet? If so please pst pics.......

Thx


----------



## fabsroman

I literally just got it. I have been waiting by the door all day because USPS tracking said it arrived in my city this morning at 4:15. The post man just delivered it about 30 minutes ago and I just finished taking all the weights and taking my Cristallo off the repair stand and putting it up on the stand. Probably will not get to work on it for a week or two, but I can wait. Good things come to those who wait. I'll try to take some pics later tonight.

All said and done, it cost me $3,275 after $100 for shipping and the exchange rate surcharge by my credit card company in the amount of $92. Plus, I got it in a 2008 color scheme. There is no way anybody in the US can beat this level of price and service. It came within 9 weeks of me ordering it, and it was shipped 10 days ago. Mr. Bellati and I were e-mailing back and forth on Friday because I was worried about it not arriving yet. It passed through US Customs that afternoon.

I'm like a kid at Christmas. Even my wife thinks it looks beautiful.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Eh. .*

Just another primitive construction Colnago, with nothing really new. Glad I bought a Wilier; They actually think about frame construction.


----------



## fabsroman

Isn't it always good to put down what other people have and pound your chest about how good your decision was to buy something else. When I met one of my teammates at a bike shop to go on a ride, it was with my rather new Cristallo. The mechanic behind the counter made a comment that Colnagos are over rated and definitely not worth the money they cost. Funny thing is that I bet he has never even ridden one, so what is his opinion based on? Maybe the bias that he cannot afford one. When I was looking for my first new frame in 20 years, I looked at Williers because they were a good amount cheaper than the Colnago. I didn't read anything back then that showed they were better than a Colnago.

Now, I ask you for the proof that the EPS is "primitive" in comparison to the Willier frames. If it is solely based upon it being a lugged frame instead of a "monocoque" frame, I'm not going to believe it.


----------



## corky

QQUIK....... why are you surfing a Colnago forum......if they stink?  

FABS Good news..... I'm glad it all worked out for you, I can imagine the stress! 
Stiil with those prices i'm sure the hassle will soon be forgotten and especially so when you're out riding it.:thumbsup: 

I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Richieg

fabsroman said:


> I literally just got it. I have been waiting by the door all day because USPS tracking said it arrived in my city this morning at 4:15. The post man just delivered it about 30 minutes ago and I just finished taking all the weights and taking my Cristallo off the repair stand and putting it up on the stand. Probably will not get to work on it for a week or two, but I can wait. Good things come to those who wait. I'll try to take some pics later tonight.
> 
> All said and done, it cost me $3,275 after $100 for shipping and the exchange rate surcharge by my credit card company in the amount of $92. Plus, I got it in a 2008 color scheme. There is no way anybody in the US can beat this level of price and service. It came within 9 weeks of me ordering it, and it was shipped 10 days ago. Mr. Bellati and I were e-mailing back and forth on Friday because I was worried about it not arriving yet. It passed through US Customs that afternoon.
> 
> I'm like a kid at Christmas. Even my wife thinks it looks beautiful.


 Did customs charge you import taxes? I'm not sure USPS really goes through the trouble with the customs tax.


----------



## fabsroman

I wasn't charged duty on the frame. Wasn't charged duty on the Cristallo either. Even if I had been, it would have been another $160, which would still have me well below anything in the US.


----------



## Richieg

QQUIKM3 said:


> Just another primitive construction Colnago, with nothing really new. Glad I bought a Wilier; They actually think about frame construction.


 I must admit some of the Wilier frames are pretty cool looking with the funky seat mast, curves, etc. Having said this, I'm not sure that makes them any better than a luged C50. It's an older design, but that doesn't really mean anything..... .. If you have two, top notch professonal riders going up a steep climb, one on a C50 and the other on a Cento 1, the guy on Wilier might have the advantage.. But I would venture to say none of the readers on this site owning Wiliers are Tour de France caliber riders.


----------



## fabsroman

If your point is that the Cento 1 is stiffer than the C50, it would be a valid point, but in the world of racing the UCI limit, which also applies to national level events in the US, is a 15 pound bike. My Cristallo built up the way it is weighs 15.1 pounds, and the frame weight is 1300 grams and the fork is 495 grams. The C50 I weighed tonight is 1205 grams for the frame and 392 grams for the uncut fork. I will easily be able to get this bike below the 15 pound limit, especially since I will be using a carbon fiber saddle on it in lieu of the 225 gram Fizik Arione I have on the Cristallo.

If stiffness between the frames is the issue, then the EPS and CX-1 should measure up pretty good for a Tour climber. Plus, those guys are usually pretty small anyway. The big place that power/flex might be an issue is from the power sprinters, and both Zabel and Petacchi, I believe, used the Extreme Power without it splitting in half.


----------



## stoked

Enjoy your new frame and ignore haters. Maestro from UK also has C50 and other colnago's and with current exchange rates prices are more attractive than bellati. C50 is about $2800. I am thinking about Time RXR ulteam module myself but it is still a lot of dough to shell out $3700 but compared to US price of $6000!!!!!! seems like a bargain.


----------



## fabsroman

When I hit the buy button on September 9th, Bellati had Maestro beat by $100. I definitely don't need to hear that I spent $200 more for the frame at Bellati compared to Maestro, and definitely don't tell my wife that. Essentially, the frame turned out to be $3,083 with $100 for shipping which is what Maestro charges, and $92 for the exchange rate conversion by my credit card company. Why my credit card company charged me $92, I have no idea. When I bought the frame on September 9th, the conversion was just over $3,300 back then, so over time I ended up saving money. Never thought that would happen, but with the implosion of the economy and a $40,000 paper loss to my retirement accounts, I'll take it.


----------



## boblikesbikes

Ignore the detractors and smile knowing that you now own the best road bike available....


----------



## MERAKMAN

Cyclingisalive said:


> That they are made in Mr. Colnago's basement as the C50, Extreme P & C, Master X Light, Dream HX.



Please don't take me wrong, but in the new UK Colnago 2009 brochure (black cover with a white bike on it); there is a picture of some good people in working away on the C50 carbon range. It looks like an lab or an operating threatre. Is that really Mr Colnago's basement?


----------

